

Ask HN: If you live in Silicon Valley, how much do you pay for rent? - austenallred

Looking at the prices I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m seeing realistic things or just the stuff that&#x27;s left on the market; how do people afford to live there?
======
paulhauggis
If you do, you have a high-paying job or income. Otherwise, you work there and
live in another city.

